
Show HN: JHP, make sites in JavaScript like it's PHP - brundolf
https://github.com/brundonsmith/jhp
======
brundolf
Author here, this was an easy project that was heavily inspired by the way I
implemented my personal website. The rendering-via-template-strings experience
has been really fantastic, and I just wanted to take the extra step of
bringing it into the realm of sheer delightfulness and allow people to use it
without even bootstrapping an Express server. The entire thing is one 50-line
JS file so it should be easy to follow if you feel like seeing how it works.

I'm happy to take suggestions or PRs regarding bugs, additional features, or
things that PHP does and this doesn't do. I want to keep it narrowly focused
on providing the simple user experience it provides, but outside of that I'm
happy to make it more capable for people who want to use it to build real
sites.

Edit: I also just realized I forgot to publish it on NPM! So I guess for now
the instructions don't work as-is (you can still clone it and run it locally).
I'll publish it tonight after work.

~~~
throwaway888abc
It should be very appealing concept to some devs. You made valid point.

Lovely tagline of yours: This project aims to recreate that PHP experience, in
JavaScript.

Congrats on launch

